# Destiny xbox one?



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody out there play destiny on xbox one?
I love destiny atm and i am light 40 / 297..

Could make a fireteam


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I take it nobody plays it on xbox one?


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Damn it, I'm on PS4. I've reached 296 light but struggling to increase that outside of the raid.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeh same here. Need a team to do the raid.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I take it nobody plays it on xbox one?


I did but I binned it off after about 2 months


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I played quite alot until new dlc, but couldnt handle getting ripped off anymore by bungie. Shame really as i really liked the game


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

I played it for a while then sold it,bought it yesterday so I can play online with my brother,just got to wait for it to be delivered


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Now have destiny my gamertag is tysst202


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I play destiny most nights.
Anybody can add me if you wana play 

Excuse the name. Was from when I was at school and thought It was cool.

Iprosn11pzZz


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

I highly recommend the destiny app on your smart fone or their website, join a group called "Terror Britannia".

They're mostly uk gamers I've found loads of fireteams through it, even got my first kings fall raid completed with their help.

Touch of malice is a step closer... ohh yeeeesssssss (*in the voice of variks ><)


----------



## mark smith (Aug 3, 2008)

Have also started playing. kellyt5cxy


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well done my 1st kings fall raid last night. 
Went on destiny lfg site uploaded my stats and with en minutes I had an invite to join a party. In fact the party I joined was a group of people wanting to help people who had never done it before. Must say they had some patience with me haha. We got there in the end though.

Now light level 301 with highest gear on.


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

you still looking for Destiny Xbox Players ?


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

I have three lv 40's light 307, most of the old fire team is now let


----------

